# Riser Blocks & Mounts Part 1



## Chazz (May 27, 2010)

I wanted to raise the lathe for a few reasons, more chip room, stop the gear change handle from bottoming out on the chip tray, I also didn't like the clearence between the carrage apron and the chip tray (finger pinch potential), and eventually : when I upgrade my motor I plan to mount it lower to have full access to the lathe all around thus I'd already have a new mounting spot.  So, this past long weekend I had the shop pretty much to myself for 3 WHOLE DAYS! Thm:

Here we are getting ready for the trip to the gantry.







Oh, we're here.






Now for the lift.





First I want to locate and mark the existing mount locations on the base.





Now off to the Mill.











Check my spelling.





Next I pulled out my very expensive Sterr-atoyo straight edge and clamped the risers parallel to each other prior to transfering the bolt holes to the chip tray.





After drilling the stand bolt holes, the risers were again aligned and bolted down.





Then I set the lathe down, aligned it and located the mount holes.





One last drilling operation.





A little love.





A whole lotta love. 





Well that's it for part 1. (paint's gotta dry eh?)

Cheers,
Chazz


----------



## Deanofid (May 27, 2010)

"Whole lotta love". I like that, Chazz!
I see you have another little lathe in the background there, too.
; )

Dean


----------



## justlesh (May 27, 2010)

Been concidering that exact same thing on mine. You just cant get under the bed and screws to clean anything out. I have held off this thinking of shortening the base or cutting out the pan and putting a chip drawer in. Got me thinking again and that aint good.


----------

